# FET at GCRM



## Taz29duffy (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi, we are due to start a FET for our frozen day 3 embryo. Can anyone advise what day you start meds, what days you get scans and what the normal transfer day is? Trying to plan dates around work/ travel etc! Thanks x


----------

